# Hey lizzers click here please



## kurant (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi elizabeth,

for some reason I cant reply to your post, would you mind emailing me at (email address removed) I think we are in the same situation I would like to chat, meet up

ttyl


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It is never a good idea to put your email address in an open forum. lizzers can't use the e-mail or PM systems until she racks up five posts. We had a problem with people getting spam that way. You can use the visitors messaging system, though.


----------

